# My grandpuppy lost PRAYERS!!! I posted piccies



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My step son just called,he's a truck driver and one of his dogs jumped out of the truck while he was getting them ready to potty. Sadie,his shepherd mix. They're somewhere in Billings Montana at the Flying J. She did this at 3am and hasn't come back. He has tags on her but no micro chip.

Please pray she's found safe. I don't know what shelters or pounds rules on how long they keep them are. I'll send to get her if I have too.

Please pray she's safe...:smcry:

Here's some piccies of my little Sadie Bug.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The local sheriff took him around to look for her but no luck. I made tags w/ our phone numbers on them,his and mine,in case he's harder to reach.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh no...I'll be praying they find the Sadie.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

There's not much there between the big cities - wide open spaces for sure. She might have smelled a coyote. I hope someone finds her soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's what we're wondering. He said she was barking and kinda whining just before she jumped out.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Sadie in my prayers that she is found soon.rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we went through Billings on our way down to AZ, the Flying J has a huge parking lot for truckers, did he ask the truckers around there if they has seen her? Also there is a restrauant in the Flying J, have him make a flyer and leave it there, and on the front door of the Flying J, even if he has to leave maybe someone else will find her and call him or you. It gets very cold at night there she needs to be found soon.


Heavenly Father, I ask your protection on Sadie, Lord bring her back to the parking lot. I thank you Lord in advance. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He walked down the raod,into a field of kids playing in the snow,to the housing addition knocked on doors and handed out his number. He left a picture of Sadie at the Flying J so they could print up fliers.

At 3 am until after 6am the sheriff drove him around for 3 hours calling our her name.. That was so wonderful of them. He just got back from walking around again. He's going to check the next truck stop to see if a trucker picked her up. 
The manager of the truck stop said if they see her,they'll take her home until he can get through to pick her up. I'm so worried about her,she's my little grandpuppy...
She's such a sweet dog...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

someone will find her, I think she will go back to the flying J


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Michelle - I'm praying Sadie is found or finds her way home. I'm sure you've already placed ads on Craig's List. Also please scan that list in case anyone found her. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so sorry  will pray for a safe return and a quick one


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll bet that police office will be keeping a watch for her to, he'll probably mention it at roll call, Billings isn't that big. Hats off to the policeman:aktion033:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this - 

I hope that she is found soon.

((Hugs))


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh goodness, that is heartbreaking just for her to disapear like that. Please keep us udated and we will say a prayer for Sadie:wub:!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying hard for her safe return!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh how scary for poor Sadie to be lost in territory totally unknown to her....I hope she stays away from the coyotes! :w00t: or whatever else might be lurkig out there....... I'll say a prayer that she is found and is gets back home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I called the Billings animal shelter,sent them piccies of her ,fill out a missing dog report. I hope they find her.. Jason had to leave to deliver his load in Washington state. He didnt want to leave,he'd been up all night looking for her,no sleep and the roads are snowy,people in ditches....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> I called the Billings animal shelter,sent them piccies of her ,fill out a missing dog report. I hope they find her.. Jason had to leave to deliver his load in Washington state. He didnt want to leave,he'd been up all night looking for her,no sleep and the roads are snowy,people in ditches....


 
Heavenly Father, I ask traveling mercies for Jason, Lord protect him. 
Lord you know where Sadie is this very moment, protect her, help her to find her way to safety and back home to her daddy. Give Michelle your peace that passes all understanding and sweet sleep tonight. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I ask traveling mercies for Jason, Lord protect him.
> Lord you know where Sadie is this very moment, protect her, help her to find her way to safety and back home to her daddy. Give Michelle your peace that passes all understanding and sweet sleep tonight. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Thank you so much,I just hope she can find a warm place,it's supposed to be below zero and she doesn't have a heavy winter coat,short haired only.
My poor little grand puppy. :smcry:

Jason said he's going to get her chipped when he gets her back. Her and his other dog Tasha too. He called and talked to me for an hour upset that he had to leave her,not knowing. If he didn't he would have goten fired and would have had to empty out the truck and find his own way home or place to stay...

A couple other truck drivers had this happen and did get their dogs back so always hope..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot he also contacted a lady that does rescue,she has people look for strays and check shelters so let's hope extra boots on the ground will make all the difference.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Prayers being said for Sadie's safety and quick return.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh how I hope she is found and kept warm til he can get her... praying hard!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful, God has his arms around her, I think she will be with daddy soon


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh poor baby!! praying shes found soon!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh, Michelle, I know how we love our granddogs...I have three. Praying Sadie is found soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no, was she microchipped? I hope they find her soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not micro chipped,but he will now if he gets her back. I still cry hoping she's safe. It's cold and strange to her. Hopefully she will go back to the truck stop and they already know she's missing and will be looking for her.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Michelle, I will pray for her...how sad and worried you must be!




michellerobison said:


> Not micro chipped,but he will now if he gets her back. I still cry hoping she's safe. It's cold and strange to her. Hopefully she will go back to the truck stop and they already know she's missing and will be looking for her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - please put an ad in Craigs List under Lost and Found. i know a couple of people who found their dogs that way. I was looking under Billings and don't see her found but you can post that she's lost and a photo. Good luck.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll try Craigs list,I've never used it before,hopeful I can figure it out. I just feel so helpless,crying as I type this.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

rayer:Oh michelle, I am praying, I feel so bad for you all.



michellerobison said:


> I'll try Craigs list,I've never used it before,hopeful I can figure it out. I just feel so helpless,crying as I type this.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried to google craigs list and I can't find it,do you have a link?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I tried to google craigs list and I can't find it,do you have a link?


Michelle - here's the link to Craigs List in Billings Area craigslist: billings classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events I think on the upper left you can find out how to post a classified. Otherwise google "Posting a classified on Craigs List."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Took a little trying,I've never used Craig's list before but I think I got it to work. Here's the link,check it and let me know if it works... Thanks so much for suggesting it...who knows..maybe...

http://billings.craigslist.org/laf/2073390668.html

One of her pictures has my little doggie tag,I made her,the one w/ the doggie face and her name on the bone... I hope she's found soon. Going to be a long night.:smcry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It looked perfect Michelle. She's really a beauty. Hoping she's found. :grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> It looked perfect Michelle. She's really a beauty. Hoping she's found. :grouphug:


Thanks bunches and bunches and bunches for suggesting it,I never would have thought of it,having never used Craigs list. It have me one more reason to hope.
Just wish I could stop crying now...:smcry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- I'm so sad for you and your son, and I'm praying really hard that Sadie finds her way back to safety and back to your wonderful son. I'm also praying that he has a safe trip as I'm also worried about his driving in this kind of weather -- especially without sleep.

Please Sadie -- be safe -- find your way back to the Flying J.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I know how worried you must be. You've done so much to get the word out so there's lots of people aware and on the look out for Sadie. I hope they find her soon. Praying for a happy ending. 
Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Praying that Sadie is found soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying hard that Sadie is found. I'm so sorry.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I ask traveling mercies for Jason, Lord protect him.
> Lord you know where Sadie is this very moment, protect her, help her to find her way to safety and back home to her daddy. Give Michelle your peace that passes all understanding and sweet sleep tonight. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Amen rayer:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Any news? Praying for Sadie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's just like having one of my fluffs out there for me. Sure she's bigger but just as helpless. It tears you up,the not knowing...

Jason got her at a truck stop,some "so and so" was giving away puppies (ggrrr) and he had two left,a boy and a girl. He took the girl. He felt bad not taking both but he was only allowed one dog on the truck w/ that company. He also had to pay a $1000 deposit to boot. So no such thing as a free dogs..
He took in another one 6 months later,luckily the new company allowed him two large dogs on the truck. He had them both spayed and all current on shots,I do vacciantions when he comes in,since he sometimes gets in late at night or week ends. He had the rabies done by the vet during spay.
He does try to take care of them. Another time he took in a puppy someone dumped,another truck driver took him in.
He teases me and tells me it's my fault, softie for a fluffy face...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought about the lost fluff all night - I hope that she is found soon.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of Sadie. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have written this before but it is appropriate here again.
I believe God cares in a special way for his creation---after all he sent 2 of every kind on the ARK---there were MANY more animals than people. :yes: 
I agree w/God---I would do that too! We pray for protection over Sadie today.rayer:
:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Checking on Sadie, hope she is found soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

One of the first things in my prayers this morning was safety for Sadie. Sadie find your way back sweetone


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Checking for Sadie news. Your son is a softie for sure. 

Unless it's a company policy against pets, all the truckers have "something" with them. I've seen, cats. dogs. and pigs! I once saw the driver, wife, 2 kids, and 2 large mix breed dogs get out of a K-Bob flat top! I have no idea how they all slept/fit in there.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

darn was hoping to see she was found this morning 

still praying for a quick and safe return


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing yet,but I did have some one on Facebook tell me about Flealess Market lost and found pet ads. It takes 24 hours after ad is submitted but every little bit helps. Rough night,everytime the phone rings,I hope it's about Sadie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:smpullhair:I just talked to my step son and he says he didn't loose her at the truck stop in Billings but 10 miles south of Billings on I-90.... He waited for a couple hours,but drove 10 miles north to the truck stop thinking some one would see his dog pick her up and take her there.

Now I'm really worried...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She's such a pretty girl, someone must have her. God is a mighty God he hears our prayers, we just need to keep praying for precious Sadie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking back and sending prayers.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope to God she's found somewhere safe and warm... 

Hopefully you'll hear something positive today!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think we found her. I called a couple of shelters in the area,once Doofus (step son) told me exactly where he lost her...so mad I can scream!.anyway....she was lost near an indian reservation 10 miles south on I-90 near Billings,so she didn't think w/ all that open area that we'd find her...alive.... I talked to a lady that does rescue and she told me about the pound near the reservation. So I called.

I called the city pound,the woman acted like it was HUGE imposition to check, they got a dog in yesterday evening,a police man found her and brought her in,no collar. Either somehow she slipped the collar or someone took it off of her since the tags I made her were sterling silver....

She sounded like Sadie but the lady was real put off to even check!
She said Jason had to physically come in and Identify her ,they only keep them 5 days.I asked what they do after 5 days,euthanize...

She said they euthanize thursday if he didn't personally ID her even though I tried to explain the situation.

I called Jason and he called them and got hold of another lady who was nicer and they ID'd her over the phone and they said they'd keep her until Thurs,well it's a holiday so not open. So I will keep checking. 
We're almost sure it's her,she answered to Sadie and had a bald spot on her tail,so I hope it's her...

I'm a little relieved but at the same time mad as a wet Malt! I suggested options but he just kinda acted like,I'll call tomorrow.He hardly made any effort to find her,but if it wasn't for me calling and checking on places,we wouldn't have found her since where he told me and the rescue lady were 20 miles from where he actually lost her... the kid's 35 years old,not the sharpest knife in the drawer....

I get so mad,is it all kids these days? Me I'm on the internet googling and trying to find shelters,pounds,rescues and he's not even following up on numbers I give him...:smpullhair:
He lost her on the side of the road,10 miles in the middle of nowhere ,waited a couple hours(I'm doubting that) then drove to the truck stop 10 miles away. Supposedly thinking a trucker would find her and bring her there. I don't know. 
I just know if it had been me,I wouldn't have left that spot...

I'm just glad I kept after it and had folks praying. Thanks,many ,many,many thanks for all your suggestions prayers and positive thoughts.Not out of the woods yet but a little light is peering through the darkness that it's her...:wub::wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I wouldn't trust them to not euthanize since they sound a bit disorganized. Is there a vet in the area? Maybe you can give them a credit card number so they can bail her out/board her safely til Jason can get her... that story about the sweet dog that saved the soldier/got euthanized by mistake is still so fresh in my head...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah me too. I called the rescue lady and they said they have her so she's safe. I told her about the dog in AZ that was euthanized by accident and she reassured me... I won't feel safe until she's out of there.I offered a credit card # to pay any boarding fees,she said don't worry until he comes to pick her up. Of course I'm going to worry any way.
If I wasn't so far away I'd get her myself!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

so sorry for what happened:sorry::crying:
Sending hugs and support:grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no! I am sorry to read this, Michelle
sending some prayers and positive thoughts (hugs)
Kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> I think we found her. I called a couple of shelters in the area,once Doofus (step son) told me exactly where he lost her...so mad I can scream!.anyway....she was lost near an indian reservation 10 miles south on I-90 near Billings,so she didn't think w/ all that open area that we'd find her...alive.... I talked to a lady that does rescue and she told me about the pound near the reservation. So I called.
> 
> I called the city pound,the woman acted like it was HUGE imposition to check, they got a dog in yesterday evening,a police man found her and brought her in,no collar. Either somehow she slipped the collar or someone took it off of her since the tags I made her were sterling silver....
> 
> ...


oh I pray that it is her!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be calling and checking everyday until he picks her up. He has a load to deliver Weds in Washington state and the weather is awfull so I doubt he will make it through there again by Thurs night.
They reassured me she's safe until picked up,but I'll still keep checking until she's out of there.
Darn kid!
He said Sun morn,she had the scoots and he was pulling over to let her out,but claimed he was letting the other dog out first(which didn't make sense)...I think she had an accident and he got mad,yelled at her to get out of the truck and she took off scared. 

I think he got mad when she didn't come back right away and drove to the truck stop thinking someone would bring her there. Makes no sense but you'd have to know Jason... He gets his critical thinking skills from his bio mom!

If he'd stayed longer she would have come back,a policeman saw her along the road,about where he was parked earlier and picked her up and took her to the shelter.. since he didn't tell me or the other rescue lady the right location,we were both looking in the wrong area.

He didn't tell me the right location until this morning,thinking I'd get mad at him.
I then called the rescue lady back since he was going to wait for her call,not take the initiative to call himself...
I told her the new location and she told me where Sadie might be...and she was there...
I'm just glad he told me....12 hours later though! So I could start looking. He was reluctant to give me the rescue lady's phone number but he did.
good thing,we might never have found Sadie.

His heart is in the right place,taking in the dogs,but I wish his brain was in the right place though...

Oh well we found her,I hope and soon she should be out of there..


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*great news  i hope your stepson does not yell at sadie again to scare her off poor sadie*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I told him that. I think we all get mad a dog that has accidents but you just can't yell at them and certainly not at 3am in the Montana wilderness.
It's his own fault,he didn't plan for getting more dog food,he feeds them Large Breed Wellness,so he makes sure they have good food for strong healthy bones and muscles.... Problem is he thought visiting the girlfriend was more important that making sure he had time to get dog food. This girl constantly calls and texts him,sheesh...

Told him he should keep emergency stash money for dog food but sadly his stash money does for snuff and 1 liter bottles of Mt Dew! Grrrrr.
I get his dog food then he swings by and picks it up,but he didn't figure for that and got store brand,which always gives them the scoots...

Well no use yelling at him,only makes him mad,all I can hope is he learned something and ,though it's not over yet,I hope he gets her back safely. 

He does love them,I know he does,just lacks common sense sometimes....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, she's at least in a warmer area and having some food. I just know it's her THANK YOU LORD in advance


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh glad Sadie has been located! :chili: Girlfriend huh? Well now you know where his brain was! LOL. Road trip! You can be in MT in two days. The weather up north is awful this time of year though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so relieved that it looks like Sadie's been found. Your son's ears must be burning :w00t::thumbsup: I don't know if it's a guy thing or a youth thing but they really don't take the initiative unless it's something they really want. Drives me crazy. Is there any way to fax the photos of Sadie to the shelter or send them the link to your ad in Craig's List so they can indeed see her for themselves for sure that it's her and have all your info? Just thinking a picture is worth a thousand words. I hope your son gets there pronto. I too had the Afghanistan dog on my mind. Kudos to you my dear for your pursuit of Sadie. If it wasn't for you, I just don't want to go there.:hugging:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Young guy,heart in right place,brain "south of the border"... gotta love him for trying to be a good doggie daddy most of the time...

I'm a tenatious defender of fluffs that's for sure,especially when it's my grand puppies! I think it's a guy thing too,my hubby is a little like that,not as bad as Jason. Hubby said he would have done all the things I did though.
I'll remember that the next time hubby procrastinates...
I feel in my heart it's her,so I'll be calling everyday to make sure she's safe. I'm using my credit card to spring her since he doesn't have the money.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I emailed pics to the other shelter too. Kinda hard to say since she was younger in those piccies but white on the chest is still the same and she answers to Sadie,so 90% sure it;s her.
I'll sleep better knowing he has her back. I was so worried,we had temps in the mid 50's last night ,warm for us,but the wind howled and made me think of Sadie out there in the real wilderness in 9 below zero. Thankfully she was really in a warm shelter that night,found by a policeman!
I was going to take a nap this afternoon but I just can't rest. I'll probably have a good sleep tonight,thanks to some cold meds...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, how wonderful!!!! 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- this sounds very positive and I'm praying that it's Sadie and that she gets back to Jason safely.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks everone,it helped so much to be able to talk about her,to get her info out there and people came up w/ suggestions I would have never thought of to try to get the word out there.

It made it easier to bear and not feel so helpless.
I can't imagine what it would be like to have a missing child,just having my grandpuppy lost for even a day just beats you down.

I felt so helpless being 1600 or so miles away and could go out and look for her.
I'll feel so much better when I know she's out of that place and I see her on his way back through...I'm going to hug her until her eyes bug out! Lots of hugs and kissies for both his doggies. I got so attatched to them when they stayed w/ me. 
They stayed w/ me for two weeks while he found another job,this summer ,then almost 7 weeks when they were both spayed,so I really got attatched to them..

Thanks so much everyone:smcry:Happy tears this time. Sounds silly and melodramatic but when you love something that is so dependant on you,it's hard not to feel overcome when they're in such a place.

I could sure use some "calm" after this!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank God she was found!!! I hope no worse for the time she spent away


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks to God he was found and that wonderful police officer. God bless her. And you for working so hard to find her. Maybe you should adopt Sadie? You sound like you have a bond with her. Maybe...just maybe two dogs are too much for him. I don't know.

Hugs to you!!! I'm so happy, I just know it's Sadie!:chili:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh thank God she is ok...I can only imagine what it was like for you. Wishing you a very peaceful calm day tomorrow.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope he's doing okay in the Washington rds! It's horrible over here and took me about an hour and half to get to work  I really hope he gets to Sadie soon! And I'm sure your grandpuppy will give you lots of kisses once she sees you again!! What a great grandmommy you are!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd adopt her but we have 5 now,in the house. Not sure hubby would go for a 6th and a big dog at that. I could keep her in my studio since I'm out there a lot,that's where they stayed after spay. I set up a bed the first few nights after spay and slept out there w/ them. They're such sweeties,such love bugs...

I don't know what to do. I think two dogs are too many on a semi,especially the traveling he does. I don't have an answer...
He said something about not taking her on the truck again,worried she'd run off. But I worry he'll give her away to someone who won't take care of her. He doesn't exactly hang w/ a real responsible crowd....

We're talking about someone who thought he got a girl pregnant in PA,who's baby was born in July,turned out not to be his...he was swparated from his wife...so not real responsible. 

He almost gave Sadie to this woman's daughter since the daughter liked her,but this woman lived w/ her grandparents ,had one child taken away by welfare previously,then the one born in July taken at the hospital and they're in the process of taking the remaining daughter... Now she harrasses him and stalks him like something out of Fatal Attraction.... Like I said ,no common sense at all!:wacko1:

Worst part is he'll probably get another one if I take Sadie. He did that before and I took in two of them,before I had to draw the line and say I can't...
I just don't have an answer,I wish I did... If I thought I could find her a home through rescue,I'd take her right now. Lab shepherd mixes are harder to place than Malts,that's for sure...

I just hope he does the right thing,..he knows if he gives her away,he'd catch H*ll from us.

What do you do,loving fluffs is so hard...


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I read through all your posts keeping my fingers crossed for good news at the end. This sounds very very promising, keeping her in my prayers for a safe return. Keep us posted!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Don't you just want to beat some smarts into these "kids" sometimes? I am so grateful it sounds like Sadie was found. You done good, grandma! I hope your step-son has a moment of clarity and figures out what is best for Sadie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It was a rollercoaster ride,almost to the end,we're almost there. I wish I could whip some smarts into him. Too had his bio mother's genetics are just too strong....

He does feed them high quality dog food and goes on line and checks things out to try to make sure he's feeding them the best. He buys bottle spring water for them,won't use just tap water from anywhere,so he does try. He rarely gives them table scraps,the occational pizza crusts.
He makes sure they're up to date on shots,on heartworm and flea and tick meds. So I gotta give him is props for that.
He just didn't think ahead,ran out of dog food used a store brand Beneful which he thought would be better than Dog Chow or Old Roy and it gave her the scoots.

He'd driven a long way in bad weather,3 am and she had the skoots,think she had an accident and he got mad and yelled at her. I don't think he hit her,I can say I've never seen him hit his dogs....His bio mother hit him a lot as a kid so I don't think he'd do that. He will yell at them.
I think she got scared and he should have waited longer. I don't think he abandoned her. He said the state patrol came by where he was parked and asked if he needed help,he told them about Sadie. They may have told him to park it at the truck stop. The trooper followed him and then took him around for nearly 3 hours looking for her.

It did tear me up,I was on the phone w/ him while he was out looking for her and then when he had to leave the truck stop. I cried on the phone as he was pulling out down the road,I told him, I was going hang up and call the shelter,Sunday or not,I about fell over when there was someone there! Unfortunately it turned out to be the wrong shelter.

But as Jason gave me more info,correct info,I found the right shelter and found her.
I just had to keep trying,I kept seeing her out there alone cold,coyotees,wolves, who knows what...I couldn't just sit there.


Thanks so everyone for prayers,rayer: and who gave me suggestions on other options,things I wouldn't have thought of,I know I said thanks before for this,but it just meant so much. 

Amazing to think you can be 1600 miles away and find help as close as your computer and wonderful friends on the forum. This is why,when we see disagreements,I beg people to stay... :wub:

*THIS,is what the power of love on this forum can do. Help unite a lost dog in the middle of the Montana wilderness w/ her family!:wub:*

* I LOVE SM!*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad she's safe - last night on the weather they were talking about how cold it was going to be in Billings and all I could think about was poor Sadie - at least she's warm. I hope they have a happy and safe reunion soon!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am SO HAPPY to read the latest update (hugs). It is such a relief to know that she is safe.

on another note: I miss Billings .... so much!!! 

Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so late to this story. I'm so sorry I missed all this! I'm so thankful to read the happy ending though and that Sadie is found! She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so glad she's found and is safe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I called today and they said she's doing fine eating ,pottying and playing. No diahreah that they saw,so I don't know what to think...They said she's a friendly dog. They said to call anytime to check on her. I asked them to give her a kiss for me...
I'm relieved she's in a safe warm place.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I called today and they said she's doing fine eating ,pottying and playing. No diahreah that they saw,so I don't know what to think...They said she's a friendly dog. They said to call anytime to check on her. I asked them to give her a kiss for me...
> I'm relieved she's in a safe warm place.


What a relief. She sounds like she's being cared for. Is you son okay? Saw pix on the news of Washington State roads and looked pretty bad. Hope he's okay and can get to Sadie.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tried calling a couple times today and left messages,will keep trying. It's hard to get a signal sometimes in the mountians. I let him know I called on her. I also told them ,I would leave a credit card # for boarding fees,they said not to worry. I just to make sure they know we're going to get her. Didn't want any unhappy accidents like the Afghanistan vet had w/ his dog,happening to Sadie...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> It was a rollercoaster ride,almost to the end,we're almost there. I wish I could whip some smarts into him. Too had his bio mother's genetics are just too strong....
> 
> He does feed them high quality dog food and goes on line and checks things out to try to make sure he's feeding them the best. He buys bottle spring water for them,won't use just tap water from anywhere,so he does try. He rarely gives them table scraps,the occational pizza crusts.
> He makes sure they're up to date on shots,on heartworm and flea and tick meds. So I gotta give him is props for that.
> ...


 

without a doubt GOD heard our prayers. THANK YOU LORD


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

rayer:rayer::ThankYou::amen::yes::clap:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad that she is warm and safe.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I haven't been on for a while so I got to read the happy ending right away. I'm so glas she's safe and warm.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Jason is at a truck stop 14 miles from his first delivery and 100 miles from teh second. He can't wait to get out of that icebox! He said the ice is so thick. Hoping it will be cleared off the interstates by tomorrow so he can deliver both loads and start back to Billings to get Sadie. I told him I would keep calling on her to make sure she's safe...until she get's home to grandmas then I'll hug the stuffings out of her and Tasha!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh what great news!!!! Betcha can't wait til she's back home again... keep us posted!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww Michelle, I wish I had a picture of that reunion. You are such a good grandma.:sHa_banana:



michellerobison said:


> Jason is at a truck stop 14 miles from his first delivery and 100 miles from teh second. He can't wait to get out of that icebox! He said the ice is so thick. Hoping it will be cleared off the interstates by tomorrow so he can deliver both loads and start back to Billings to get Sadie. I told him I would keep calling on her to make sure she's safe...until she get's home to grandmas then I'll hug the stuffings out of her and Tasha!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How frustrating this all ordeal for you. So glad she has been found. Hopefully he will be able to get to her in the next few days. I know you won't sleep well before that.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Jason is at a truck stop 14 miles from his first delivery and 100 miles from teh second. He can't wait to get out of that icebox! He said the ice is so thick. Hoping it will be cleared off the interstates by tomorrow so he can deliver both loads and start back to Billings to get Sadie. I told him I would keep calling on her to make sure she's safe...until she get's home to grandmas then I'll hug the stuffings out of her and Tasha!


Please tell him to be safe - no need to get stupid. Don't push it. The last thing he needs to see in the side mirrors is the backend of his trailer coming around! I've been there in a rig in shippy weather - we shut it down 'till it blew over. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I told him that I called the shelter and told them with the weather he wouldn't be there by Weds night,not even on good roads,he might get there by Thurs night. I'll be calling everyday to make sure she's ok and to reassure them he will be there.
They're closed Thurs but open Fri so I'd rather him be careful so both he,Tasha,his Rottweiller and Sadie will be reunited soon.

Lots of squishy-huggging of puppies when they all get home....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh what a great story to wake up and find out the grandpuppy has been found!!! Such happy news.........on Thanksgiving Eve!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Michelle - I don't know about you but these days are crawling by so slowly to me until Sadie and your son are together. I can't wait!! If all goes well I think we should do another thank you note campaign to the shelter woman you've been in contact with. She deserves it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Michelle, I've been following your thread closely and I am SO happy you found Sadie! You did a marvelous job!!! Now I'm counting the days till her reunion with your stepson and her sister. I'm just so glad she's warm and safe.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Michelle - I don't know about you but these days are crawling by so slowly to me until Sadie and your son are together. I can't wait!! If all goes well I think we should do another thank you note campaign to the shelter woman you've been in contact with. She deserves it.


I agree - It'll be so nice to read the word - reunited, in this thread.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow when I read the first post I thought the dog would not be found. How wonderful to read the great news. I also can't wait to read "reunited" !


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad she was found and is alright. What a relief!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

They may be cosed on Thursday and Friday but someone has to get there to feed those in custoday. When you call again ask when someone will be there and if they will answer the phone.


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, I will put in some extra prayers that she is found and is ok.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just called and she's doing good,in fact Jason had just called right before I did. I think she knows Sadie wasn't a dump job. Plus after the mixup w/ that Afghan vet's dog,I'm scared to death,but she's at a Animal Care Center,inside the boarding facility,so no chance of euthanizing by accident... I still call anyway,just to make sure they know we're keeping tabs on her...

I will certainly post a reunion thread and piccies. I truly believe we wouldn't have a reuinion thread w/o prayers thoughts and lots of ideas from folks here at SM! 
Huge ,hugs and have a nice T-Day!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank goodness , cant wait to hear they r finally together!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't wait until Friday,she'll be safe and I'll be doing the happy dance!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wonderful news!! I am so happy Sadie is found and safe! What a wonderful step Mom and grandma to sadie! You have gone above and beyond the call of duty to make sure your son is reunited with his fluff. God bless and I cannot wait to hear that they are reunited again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm so anxious to find out if your son made it to Billings and if Sadie is in his arms again. I said extra prayers for her last night at Thanksgiving.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks so much,you're so sweet! I called Thankgiving and they said she's fine,they were just in to clean and feed. I called again this morning.

They called me back this morning I told Jason was still stuck out there. They said they couldnt' keep her much longer. I asked if they needed payment for boarding,they said half was all they needed,I paid it all because I wanted to make sure they knew I was serious about making sure she's safe.

I hope he can get her soon,I'm worried about her. If I can,I'll go out and get her or have her flown home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Thanks so much,you're so sweet! I called Thankgiving and they said she's fine,they were just in to clean and feed. I called again this morning.
> 
> They called me back this morning I told Jason was still stuck out there. They said they couldnt' keep her much longer. I asked if they needed payment for boarding,they said half was all they needed,I paid it all because I wanted to make sure they knew I was serious about making sure she's safe.
> 
> I hope he can get her soon,I'm worried about her. If I can,I'll go out and get her or have her flown home.


Oh Michelle - you must be crazed with not having Jason there yet. Have you heard from him? Life on the road is really hard with dogs. I'm praying that your son and Sadie will be okay and some resolution soon. Having her lost that far away is so hard. Thinking of you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I do hope he gets her very soon 
xoxo
Kat


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I talked to thim this morning after I called the shelter to see how she was,they tried to call him but somehow had him number written down wrong,so they called me back. All I can say is it's a good thing I've stayed on top of all this and had them call me on my home phone or on mine and hubby mobile. She so far away from him and us,I didn't want to take even the slightest risk of her being PTS!
Jason hasn't been as diligent about calling as I have, he just assumes one call takes care of everything. Not me I've called every day and any updates from him on weatehr or laods,I call them and let them know.

I'll pay everyday if I have to. If he can't get there soon,I'll have to make arrangements to get her home. It's killing me,I'm so scared for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, is it possible to have her sent by air-cargo to you? While not ideal, & I would not recommend it under normal circumstances it might be the only solution here IF your step-son can't get to her soon enough. Is there someone from SM near enough to spring her & get her on a flight to you? or who could spring her & keep her until he can show up?
Just trying to brain-storm w/you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have anyone close enough to do it. I thought if they'd take her to the airport,I would have a prepaid ticket,all ready to go. I'm nervous about having her sent back since they would put her in cargo and it might be cold. 
I don't know if they'd do it,since I'd have to arrange a large carrier for her.
Looks like a road trip in my future.

People think I'm nutts,to do all this for a free mutt Jason got from a truck stop but she's my grandpuppy and no way I'm going to abandon her,just no way!

I figure as long as I keep paying the boarding bill until we can figure something out,I will ...and they'll keep her. 

She'll be fed,warm and safe until we get there. I also paid extra to have her walked 3 times a day ,in adition to the potty times,and some treats too. Poor baby,she loves her walkies.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Michelle, I have been following this thread and think you have a road trip in your near future. I think you are a very caring person. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Michelle, you are such a warm, good hearted person...after all of this, you should be the one to have Sadie. You are rescuing her and if I ever needed rescuing I'd want you looking for me. You're so sweet.:hugging:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I hope everything works out OK. You are doing an amazing job trying to get her home. There are rules regarding shipping dogs and if it is too cold outside they won't let them fly. My experience is that they don't fly in cargo but in a climate controlled area especially for pets. Maybe that would work out ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm finally just seeing that she's been found! :aktion033: But now new logistical problems . Wish one of our SM members lived in that area.....

Are you really thinking of going there yourself to get her???


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Weather permitting, you could make it there in 2 days. Less if the hubs drives, and you go in shifts.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If she was a small dog ,American Airlines would let her ride in the cabin,hard part is getting a carrier for her,and get it to her. I would probably be driving myself I will fly out and rent a car ,then pick her up and drive back. If the weather was nicer,I would have rented a plane to fly out and back,would only take me about 5-7 hours to fly out,depending on the plane I rent,then wait until the next day and fly back.

I've rented airplanes to fly to Naples and I've driven to to Naples and back a couple times by myself,it's 1300 miles so this is a little farther,about 1600-1700.

If my friend Sandy as alive,she'd go with me,she loved crazy road trips.I wouldn't be able to get her on a plane though...

Only people at SM can understand all this for a dog.my friends think I'm nutts,except my one friend Carolyn,she's a real dog lover too. She lives in AZ.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're making arangements for her to be shipped home. Jason got a load,to get out of Washington State,after turning down 3 so far that couldn't get him back to Montana.

So I told him,take what you can get and I've been talking to the rescue lady to get her home.
She does rescue and arranges transport for the dogs and cats she rescues so we're going to get her home.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Soooo happy to hear the good news!!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Michelle - this has been quite an ordeal for you and for Sadie. Sorry you have to go through all this but I certainly understand. You're such a great grandmom and mom.:smootch: Hope this all works out. Keep us posted.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think anyone on SM would have done the same thing. We love fluffs too much to let anything bad happen if we can prevent it.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I'm so glad to read that Sadie has been found already!!! I hope she will be transported back to her family safe and sound soon!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle,

I even called a Lhasa friend that lives in Lola, MT to see if she would go get her, but she's been away for the week and I haven't heard back from her. I know that she would have done it for me. We use to breed Lhasas together and she has room for Sadie to stay as long as is needed.

I'm so glad to see that she's going to be shipped back to you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Michelle,
> 
> I even called a Lhasa friend that lives in Lola, MT to see if she would go get her, but she's been away for the week and I haven't heard back from her. I know that she would have done it for me. We use to breed Lhasas together and she has room for Sadie to stay as long as is needed.
> 
> I'm so glad to see that she's going to be shipped back to you.


This is what's so great about SM,people pull together and help fluffs no matter the distance or obstacles! Thanks everyone,reunion piccies seem so close now.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> reunion piccies seem so close now.


oh I can't wait to see these :chili:
:grouphug:
Kat


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What an ordeal this has been... still holding my breath! You must be mentally exhausted... but am so friggen proud of you and how you handled all this!!!  Hugs


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll be making arrangemetns on Monday. She has a friend who is a stewardess and they will bring her in the cabin in the back where the crew hang out. They use a fold up Midwest Carrier,so I don't have to arrange a carrier!

I have one of thise extra large carriers and they fold up to an inch thick,they're great!
I'll find out tomorrow the exact cost and arrangemetns. Should be about $200 plus I already paid $120 for boarding. Only thing I might have to pay is a fine,for "dog at large" but she's going to talk to the judge since Sadie's up to date on all vaccines,had a collar on( but it was taken,I think because I made her tags from sterling silver) and I called every day and paid the boarding quickly.

Still a little over $300 is a small price to pay to know we're getting her back and that she was safe and warm and cared for the whole time.. She was out in the elements that day,from 3 am until 6 pm when the officer found her.

They said she was a joy to have,she was so sweet and friendly.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

i have been following your story from the beginning and have been so worried for Sadie and your family. It sounds like this ordeal is finally going to be over soon and with a very happy ending.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> We'll be making arrangemetns on Monday. She has a friend who is a stewardess and they will bring her in the cabin in the back where the crew hang out. They use a fold up Midwest Carrier,so I don't have to arrange a carrier!
> 
> I have one of thise extra large carriers and they fold up to an inch thick,they're great!
> I'll find out tomorrow the exact cost and arrangemetns. Should be about $200 plus I already paid $120 for boarding. Only thing I might have to pay is a fine,for "dog at large" but she's going to talk to the judge since Sadie's up to date on all vaccines,had a collar on( but it was taken,I think because I made her tags from sterling silver) and I called every day and paid the boarding quickly.
> ...


At .37 a mile her Daddy will have to drive 810 miles to pay back the incurred expenses. How fortunate for him there was someone - you - to handle the situation. Hopefully this will have been a learning experience for him.  So Sadie will be flying tourist! Great! :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow what a story...Thank God Sadie was found and that you are taking her..I love "Happy Endings" :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> At .37 a mile her Daddy will have to drive 810 miles to pay back the incurred expenses. How fortunate for him there was someone - you - to handle the situation. Hopefully this will have been a learning experience for him.  So Sadie will be flying tourist! Great! :thumbsup:


Yeah I've had to handle lots of things for him lately,I need a seriously looooonnnng holiday!
First he dates some crazy person,whom he thinks is pregnant by him,turned out not to be his,but she's still stalking him and won't leave him alone. 
I had to go to court w/ him,good thing I did and insisted on a paternity test after seeing the baby....he would have signed paternity papers on a child that wasn't his. This woman is a whack job,3 kids,2 taken away and another one may be taken away...she still insists the baby is his even though 4 tests says he isn't I feel for that baby boy,a foster family wants to adopt him,I hope they get the chance and can give that little baby boy a chance...

Thank GOD! she's had her tubes tied,Jason insisted at the hospital as she was going into labour!

How poor Sadie gets lost and in a shelter,then luckily moved to a boarding facility by a rescue lady.

Kids... the leading cause of grey hairs in parents!

I wonder what he will do when we're gone....

Jason has a load to take to PA so he will swing by here and pick her up,if she's back in time,if not he'll get her after he delivers in PA or she'll stay here until he gets his "hometime" in the last week of December.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: It is so good to hear that Sadie will be home with Jason soon. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The leading cause of GREY hairs? I'm amazed that you have ANY hair left on your head, dear Michelle. You must literally be doing this: :smpullhair: Wow, you give parents a good name I'm so glad Sadie will be coming home. What a saga. I'm just so thankful too for the police officer, shelter woman and rescue woman for helping you out. Can't wait to hear she's home, safe and sound. Are they flying Midwest Airlines? Has been my favorite and now even more so if that's it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle,
I applaude you. You get a standing ovation from me! I know you did this for Sadie & your step-son. I truly believe that character is developed by those who nurture us---so I won't verbalize any negative thoughts. He is blessed beyond reason to have YOU in his life. You are one of God's angels dressed in human clothing. 
Wish I could fly you someplace restful---but you would probably just miss the dogs!
Will continue to pray that this special miracle will somehow get's Jason's attention & that it encourages us to "HOPE" when all seems hopeless.
blessings & love across the miles, sandi


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, this is what I hate when I am away from SM for any length of time ... because I am just catching up on your story!

What a wonderful Grandma you are to Sadie! Bless your heart for all you are doing to bring Sadie back home safely. I'm sorry I wasn't able to be here sooner to offer my support. Please know though ... that even if I am not here to read the threads on a daily basis ... I still pray every day for our SM family members who might need or request prayers of any kind.

I look forward to your happy reunion with Sadie.

Warm hugs being sent your way, Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're going to send them a donation around Christmas for them. She goes to animal shelters and rescues all sorts of pets and takes them to the Animal Care Center. She works at the Animal Care Center,they have boarding,pet supplies and a vet!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Michelle,
> I applaude you. You get a standing ovation from me! I know you did this for Sadie & your step-son. I truly believe that character is developed by those who nurture us---so I won't verbalize any negative thoughts. He is blessed beyond reason to have YOU in his life. You are one of God's angels dressed in human clothing.
> Wish I could fly you someplace restful---but you would probably just miss the dogs!
> Will continue to pray that this special miracle will somehow get's Jason's attention & that it encourages us to "HOPE" when all seems hopeless.
> blessings & love across the miles, sandi


 
To me this was like having a grandchild missing,she'll be home soon and we're going to spoil her rotten...Jason is looking forward to catching up to her too. I know anyone on SM would have done all I did so I don't think it's anthing special. It's something how much those little ones,in this case big ones get into your heart.

Jason loves his dogs, he feeds them Wellness,keeps them up to date on vaccinations,and still loves them when they chew stuff up. Sadie was 4 months old and knocked his lap top off the steering wheel ,out of the truck,it smashed into a million pieces... $1,000 lap top,he was mad but he didn't hit or yell at her,he just gave her a stern talking to. But he said it was his fault. Any other trucker would have chucked her out the door... 

Tasha chewed the power cord to his computer, chewed a couple blue tooths and chewed the power cord to his GPS.

He still keeps them and loves them. Thankfully they're older now and not chewing stuff like they did as pups...

I couldn't relax on holiday w/o the dogs.We're going to Florida for a couple of antique shows in Jan and Feb,taking the fluffs and we're going to relax,have fun and find a doggie beach! all 7 of us,5 fluffs,mommy and daddy.

Like I said ,if I die, I want to come back as one of my dogs,I know I got it made...


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Have they found her?*

I was wondering if this precious baby has been found yet?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just got a call from Jason,he was allowed to go out of route to pick her up. I'm so relieved,I was kinda scared about her flying on a plane,even though she'd be in the cabin.I'm just glad in about 20 minutes Jason will go to pick her up. He's got directions and is heading there now.
He will have to pay for the out of route fuel but he's going to get her today!

I can't wait,I told him to call me when he gets her and to email piccies!
He still plans to stop by the house on the way to PA or on the way back!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer::cheer: What great news. Jason came through.:chili::chili::chili: Can't wait. :Waiting:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is definately a reason to have up to date piccies in case they come up missing. I had piccies of her at 4 months and at 8 months but nothing real recent.
We have recent piccies of kids in case the unthinkable happens,we should of our fluffs too.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Michelle, thank G-d. 

Does he have the funds to pay for the "out of area fuel?" - I'd be willing to help - so that Sadie will be home safely.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yippee -- Jason's getting Sadie!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

:aktion033: Yeah!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's got her and leaving now. I'm so relieved! He should be through here Tuesday sometime. So I'll see her then! Now I can get a real nights sleep.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> He's got her and leaving now. I'm so relieved! He should be through here Tuesday sometime. So I'll see her then! Now I can get a real nights sleep.


What wonderful news, Michelle!
What a blessing that they are together again. :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh thank goodness - what a relief!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> He's got her and leaving now. I'm so relieved! He should be through here Tuesday sometime. So I'll see her then! Now I can get a real nights sleep.










whew, it sure has been a







Wh oare you kidding, you won't sleep well until you SEE her!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili::chili: I was monitoring this post a few times every day. I am sooo glad this is over :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Oh Michelle, thank G-d.
> 
> Does he have the funds to pay for the "out of area fuel?" - I'd be willing to help - so that Sadie will be home safely.


 
OMG thanks so much. I asked if he needed th e$200 I was going to use for getting her back but he said he was ok. The company told him to use their fuel card and keep track of the miles out of route and they'd deduct it from his cheque. If he paid for fuel at the pump,it would cost him a fortune. The company gets it at a discount.

I told Al ,he called from work,he was so glad Sadie is safe. I was out in the studio making her new ID tags. Plus working on a new project.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I told him to send me a picture of her,he said mom I'll be home Tues!"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We can all get a good night's sleep now. Maybe with the next set of ID's something a little cheaper than sterling. Might not be such an attraction Boy am I glad there's a happy ending here. I didn't want to say anything but I was so nervous that he'd get there and that it wasn't Sadie.:w00t: Nightie!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> We can all get a good night's sleep now. Maybe with the next set of ID's something a little cheaper than sterling. Might not be such an attraction Boy am I glad there's a happy ending here. I didn't want to say anything but I was so nervous that he'd get there and that it wasn't Sadie.:w00t: Nightie!!


 
I thought about that too,they said she answered to Sadie,had a bald spot on her tail and looked like the pictures I posted on Craig's List. The collar being gone made me have some doubts,but she came in on the same day as she was lost and no others like her came in.

I was worried too,he was trying though to get there.... He turned down 3 good paying loads going to Texas and Florida and Lousiana,for this lucky shot at PA.

I took the flight money and bought him 2 -30 pound bags of Wellness,treats ,toys and a new collar and leash.

I was already working on the back up plan to get her home. They were going to fly her American Airlines,in the cabin,in the crew area. If that wouldn't have come through,I was going to fly out and driv eher back,if it wasn't too snowy I was going to rent an airplane and fly out. Our local airport would loan me th eplane for cost of fuel. I fly favours for them all the time,picking up parts,picking up and dropping off pilots and ferrying planes so they'd let me use any of their planes.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

YOU are awesome!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I thought about that too,they said she answered to Sadie,had a bald spot on her tail and looked like the pictures I posted on Craig's List. The collar being gone made me have some doubts,but she came in on the same day as she was lost and no others like her came in.
> 
> I was worried too,he was trying though to get there.... He turned down 3 good paying loads going to Texas and Florida and Lousiana,for this lucky shot at PA.
> 
> ...


You sure you're not from the Dakota's? You've got that "get 'er done" way about you! Like that! :thumbsup:


----------

